

Are software patents the "scaffolding of the tech industry"? - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/08/are-software-patents-the-scaffolding-of-the-tech-industry.ars

======
electromagnetic
Patents may or may not be a problem in the software industry, but in the rest
of the economy they're generally a beneficial thing.

The Patents on Back Rack and Safety Rack products mean they're produced in a
plant in Oakville, Ontario plant, not produced in China or South Korea. They
have cheap competitors, but trademark and a patented design mean they're the
ones used by companies.

People need to look a little wider than their narrow little hole in the dirt
when they start saying we should abandon entire systems that have helped
support the little guy with a good idea in almost every industry in the
existence except software.

~~~
SamReidHughes
What's so great about producing something in Ontario?

------
billswift
Maybe the hangman's scaffold.

